# anti dust cleaning compound for glasses?



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

not sure that this exists just putting it out there..

is there some kind of cleaning compound that you could wipe your safety glasses with that doesn't allow dust to stick to them?

I know there's anti fog for inside of googles and anti water for windshield (makes water just beed off) maybe theres something for this niche use case haha


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

No shortage of choices.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=anti+static+lens+cleaner&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=2sphV4_4MdGiyQKw6qfIBw


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Off course! My friend, for only $9.99 you can leave your dusty glasses in the dust by using these dust wipers. Imagine not ever having to remove your safety glasses to wipe the dust away; isn't that worth a mere $10??


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Use glasses vs plastic, the glass doesn't have the static attraction that plastic has. 
Use CDA (clean dry air) in small bursts to smudgelessly clean them. 
Wear a headband to prevent brow drips. 
Have a 0.5 micron filter on your DC.

M


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Rain x


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Try this first, it might be free and won't hurt. Dryer sheets really have an anti static effect, just make sure you get one that's been through the dryer once (fresh ones make a mess on your lenses). So if you use these in the laundry it might be a quick test to try one out. I like the Bounce sheets, but I'm guessing they all work fairly well. Just rub the lenses with periodically (like every other day or so). Store it in a zip lock bag, one will last quite a while before it loses it's effect.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

treesner,

Through the magic of chemistry, laundry fabric softeners are somehow formulated to counteract static electricity, which I suspect is the reason wood dust (loaded with static charge) is attracted to safety glasses. The fabric dryer sheets mentioned by Fred Hargis are embedded with fabric softener. This is the easiest anti-static protection that can be applied. However, if the better half does not use dryer sheets, then liquid fabric softener can be used. Smear a drop on the lens and wipe with a paper towel until smears and and streaks are gone. You can also go the opposite way and apply a little liquid fabric softener to a paper towel and wipe the lens. Then remove the excess with a clean paper towel. Enough softener should remain to keep the safety glasses from attracting dust.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Fred and JB those are some outstanding ideas. Thanks for posting them. I'm definitely going to give them a try.


----------

